# Casual PvP Gilde erfolgsorientiert ! (KdV)



## Randalan (15. März 2013)

*Steckbrief*

Gildenname: Katarsis
Server: Kult der Verdammten
Fraktion: Wird noch von unseren Mitgliedern gemeinsam gewählt
Spielrichtung: Casual & Fun mit Erfolgsorientierung
Homepage + Forum: http://www.katarsis.gilden-welten.de/portal.php
TS Server: folgt…
Aufnahme: Ja (max 35-40)
Kontakt: Über unser Portal, Ingame oder ICQ: 215083279

*Vorgeschichte*

Hallo liebe Mitspieler. 
Mein Name ist Alex. Vor einigen Jahren fing ich an WoW Vanilla zu spielen und hatte eine tolle Zeit in einer familiären Gilde die alle Bereiche des Spiels auskosten wollte. Wir hatten  zusammen sehr viel Spaß, aber auch Erfolge in PvP & PvE konnten wir zusammen feiern. Ab BC wechselte ich den Server und gründete eine Progress Gilde. Es war ebenfalls eine lustige aber doch sehr anstrengende Zeit, mit  viel Organisation, Streitschlichtung und Vielem mehr. Ab WotlK beschränkte ich mich dann auf das PvP und konnte auch da viele Siege verbuchen. Nebenbei habe ich auch Arthas bezwungen.  Cata habe ich leider nicht mehr erlebt, weil mir das Spiel nichts Neues bieten konnte und keine weitere Zeit, weiterer Progress oder weitere Gilde hat mich an die schönste Zeit in meiner Ersten erinnert.

*Vorhaben*

Mein  Vorhaben ist es, eine erfolgsorientierte Fun/Casualgilde zu gründen. Das Gildenklima und das Rl sind hierbei oberste Priorität. Dennoch soll der Erfolg nicht fern bleiben. Unser Spieler sollen natürlich Menschlich zu uns passen aber auch den Wunsch haben, sich Ingame stets zu verbessern und Neues zu erreichen, aber ohne Druck, Kritik und Vorgaben.  Eine geistige Reife und ein gesundes soziales Verhalten sind wichtige Voraussetzungen. Bei einer erfolgreichen Bewerbung und dem folgendem Ts Gespräch, werdet Ihr selber merken, dass sich die meisten Fragen auf euer Wesen und nicht euren Char beziehen.  
Eine Massengilde lehne ich grundsätzlich ab. Spieler die unter 200 Leuten untergehen soll es keinesfalls geben ! 
Wir setzen uns ein Limit von max. 35-40 Membern.

*Ingame Ziele*

Wir haben nicht das Ziel irgendwelche Server zu dominieren oder  14 Stunden pro Tag zu spielen um ein Highendequip zu haben. Spaß miteinander bringt einem Erfolg aber Erfolg noch lange keinen Spaß.
Gildenzusammenhalt:
Wisst ihr wieso viele Vanilla besser fanden als den heutigen Content ? Weil es einen größeren Zusammenhalt gab ! Man stande mit 40 anderen Leuten vor den Kampfmeistern oder ritt zusammen zur Raidinstanz. Man hatte eine Gildeninterne BG Gruppe usw. Das wollen wir bei uns ausleben ! 
Gildeninternes Questen, Farmen oder Instanzbesuche sollen nicht die Ausnahme bilden sondern eigentlich auf der Tagesordnung stehen.              

PvP
Innerhalb unserer Gemeinschaft soll es auf jeden Fall eine RBG Stammgruppe geben aber auch interne Arena Teams in jedem Bereich. Gemeinsam wollen wir auch das Open PvP wieder ankurbeln und in Verbindung mit RP für große Schlachten sorgen !

PvE
Im Bereich PvE wollen wir gemeinsame die HC`s besuchen und vllt in naher Zukunft, wenn wir so weit sind auch eine Gildenraidgruppe auf die Beine stellen. Wie schon oben erwähnt aber ohne Erfolgs und Cleardruck.


----------



## Randalan (17. März 2013)

Voller Stolz darf ich euch unsere Homepage vorstellen. Sie ist sehr schön geworden, mit Hilfe von Onlinewelten und sorgt auch hoffentlich für zahlreiche Bewerbungen.

Einen Link zu unseren Gildenregeln gibt es ebenfalls.

*Portal + Forum*: http://www.katarsis.gilden-welten.de/portal.php

*Gildenregeln:* http://www.katarsis.gilden-welten.de/viewtopic.php?t=3

P.S ein TS Server folgt demnächst.


----------



## Randalan (19. März 2013)

An dieser Stelle möchte ich euch ein wenig über Katarsis erzählen.

*Name:* Katarsis

*Realm:* Kult der Verdammten

*Fraktion*: Horde

*Spielrichtung:* Fun Gilde mit Erfolgsorientierung / PvP (Gildeninterne RBG’s & Arena Teams / PvE (Gildeninterne Instanzbesuche und Raids) / RP z.B mit Open PvP Events

*Aufnahme:* Ja (maximal 35-40 Spieler)

*Was ist Katarsis ?*

Katarsis ist wie schon erwähnt eine erfolgsorientierte Fun & Casual Gilde. Spielspaß und  Reallife steht bei uns über Allem.  Uns zeichnet ein tolles Gildenklima und familiäre Verhältnisse aus.   Gemeinsam im Team, wollen wir alle Facetten des Spiels auskosten.  Erfolgsorientiert sind wir insofern, dass wir Spieler suchen die nicht nur als Mensch zu uns passen, sondern auch ein gewisses Maß an Fähigkeiten mitbringen oder gewillt sind diese erlernen. 

*Wen suchen Wir ?*

-	Spieler denen Spielspaß und die Gemeinschaft wichtiger sind als Equip

-	Spieler die trotz Ihres Reallife Erfolg in WoW haben möchten, allerdings ohne Rating oder Cleardruck, sondern zusammen im Team 

-	Spieler die ein gewisses Maß an Spielverständnis haben und den Willen sich zu verbessern

-	Menschen die gerne im Team arbeiten und Wert auf eine Gemeinschaft legen.

*Was bieten wir euch ?*

-	Eine tolle Gilde, mit angenehmen Gildenklima

-	Gildeninterne RBG Stammgruppen, Arena Teams in allen Bereichen / Gildeninterne Instanzbesuche, Raids, Twinken,    Questen, RP Events im Open PvP

-	Teamplay und hilfbereitschaft en masse 

-	Eine schöne Homepage: www.katarsis.gilden-welten.de

-	Einen kommenden TS Server

-	Uvm.

Wir freuen uns über jede einzelne Bewerbung.


Randalan

@ Mods 

Entschuldigung, ich wollte eigentlich nur die erste Vorstellung editieren und habe ausversehen einen Post erstellt.


----------

